# Lable Cast ...........



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 2, 2020)

Customer Sierra Twist and Sierra Grip blanks ready for the PR in Resin Saver molds.

Les


----------



## lorbay (Jul 2, 2020)

*les what type of PR do you use. *
Lin


----------



## Mike P (Jul 2, 2020)

Love the Oilers label!


----------



## gimpy (Jul 2, 2020)

cant wait to see them finished


----------

